# Ask a question to the person below you



## chloe (Nov 22, 2008)

ask a question then the person below me that person then answers and ask a new question to the person below him/her and on and on...
the questions can be about whatever as long as it adheres to the board rules:

who would win in boxing match George Bush Jr or Mitt Romney?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2008)

chloe said:


> ask a question then the person below me that person then answers and ask a new question to the person below him/her and on and on...
> the questions can be about whatever as long as it adheres to the board rules:
> 
> who would win in boxing match George Bush Jr or Mitt Romney?



Bush.  He is a sneaky li'l bastard.

Does size really matter?

-Joe


----------



## Said1 (Nov 22, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bush.  He is a sneaky li'l bastard.
> 
> Does size really matter?
> 
> -Joe



Yes.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2008)

Said1 said:


> Yes.



Good to know...

What's _your_ query then?

-Joe


----------



## chloe (Nov 22, 2008)

Said1 said:


> Yes.



he he your supposed to ask a question....


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2008)

yes ..no one likes a big vagina...

whos your favorite spice girl and don't lie everyone has a favorite spice girl


----------



## chloe (Nov 22, 2008)

Emma Bunton


Who is Tougher Scarface (Tony Montana) or The Godfather (Don Vito Corleone)


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2008)

eots said:


> yes ..no one likes a big vagina...
> 
> whos your favorite spice girl and don't lie everyone has a favorite spice girl



Is there a 'Freaky Spice'?  She's my favorite!

What is the only US state that has no straight lines in its border?

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2008)

chloe said:


> Emma Bunton
> 
> 
> Who is Tougher Scarface (Tony Montana) or The Godfather (Don Vito Corleone)



Tony... unless you pull Don off the grill when he's medium rare, then they're both pretty tough.

What rhymes with 'orange'?

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2008)

Is there a rule about playing often?

-Joe


----------



## chloe (Nov 22, 2008)

nope 

To answer your question I will say Hawaii...

and  nothing rhymesthat I know of.....

would you rather spend 24 with michael jackson in his secret bedroom being his cuddle buddy 

or 

Get caught stealing heroin from a drug lord in Turkey


----------



## t_samford (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> nope
> 
> To answer your question I will say Hawaii...
> 
> ...



Definitely the Turkey thing lol
How much is enough?


----------



## DavidS (Dec 3, 2008)

There is no such thing as enough.
Do you like giving or receiving oral sex more?


----------



## Silence (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidS said:


> There is no such thing as enough.
> Do you like giving or receiving oral sex more?



wow DavidS that's a personal question... but I'll play along

giving.  I find most men do not know how to properly perform oral sex and therefore it's not very satisfying...

Have you ever faked an orgasim?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2008)

Silence said:


> wow DavidS that's a personal question... but I'll play along
> 
> giving.  I find most men do not know how to properly perform oral sex and therefore it's not very satisfying...
> 
> Have you ever faked an orgasim?



Yes. And you pretty much gave the reason why, but I would expand that beyond oral sex to include just about all sex.


Why are we so often unhappy when we finally get what we want?


----------



## del (Dec 3, 2008)

Silence said:


> wow DavidS that's a personal question... but I'll play along
> 
> giving.  I find most men do not know how to properly perform oral sex and therefore it's not very satisfying...
> 
> Have you ever faked an orgasim?



all the time.

what famous  street in nyc is a fifth avenue candy bar named after?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

del said:


> all the time.
> 
> what famous  street in nyc is a fifth avenue candy bar named after?



Wrigley Field.


When was the War of 1812?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 3, 2008)

del said:


> all the time.
> 
> what famous  street in nyc is a fifth avenue candy bar named after?



ummm,  Canal Street?


Why are they called apartments if they are so close together?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 3, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> ummm,  Canal Street?
> Why are they called apartments if they are so close together?


Well it would be kinda' hard to be a Slum Lord if all the apartments were spread out right?

How far can you run into the woods?


----------



## t_samford (Dec 3, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> ummm,  Canal Street?
> 
> 
> Why are they called apartments if they are so close together?



I dont think anybody really knows. 
Doggie style or cowgirl style?


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

Amanda said:


> Yes. And you pretty much gave the reason why, but I would expand that beyond oral sex to include just about all sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we so often unhappy when we finally get what we want?



because your a bad lay and live in a constant state of sexual frustration

who was your fave new kid ..mine was Danny


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 3, 2008)

Halfway, because anything other then half you would be running out of the woods.

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2008)

t_samford said:


> I dont think anybody really knows.
> Doggie style or cowgirl style?



Both are nice but I prefer cowgirl.

Why are some people asking silly questions?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2008)

eots said:


> because your a bad lay and live in a constant state of sexual frustration
> 
> who was your fave new kid ..mine was Danny



Your answer is incorrect so you don't get to ask a question. Try again.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 3, 2008)

Silence said:


> giving.  I find most men do not know how to properly perform oral sex and therefore it's not very satisfying...



My ex girlfriend told me I was the best. I've spent a good hour or so down there.


----------



## Silence (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidS said:


> My ex girlfriend told me I was the best. I've spent a good hour or so down there.



an hour?  seriously?  it's not a fucking buffet David.... if it takes you an hour to get the job done you're doing it wrong


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidS said:


> My ex girlfriend told me I was the best. I've spent a good hour or so down there.



That's what we tell all the boys. If it takes an hour you're doing it wrong. Sorry, just saying.

If any of you guys want to know I'll tell you and I bet the ladies all back me up...

A girl sometimes has to fake because after a while you just know it's not going to happen. But guys have these egos where they can't just accept it, they look at it like a personal failure. So just to get them to stop you have to fake.

And I bet you all thought I was a real goodie goodie because of my other posts. LOL. Where I'm from there are only 2 things to do, take drugs and have sex. I was never much for drugs so...


----------



## Silence (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ very true...it's easier to give a few ahhhs and oh god's than to try to explain to him why it's just not working......

I don't drink (alcohol, coffee or soda) or smoke or do drugs and people always ask me what is my one vice...I say lots of premartial sex


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 3, 2008)

Amanda said:


> That's what we tell all the boys. If it takes an hour you're doing it wrong. Sorry, just saying.
> 
> If any of you guys want to know I'll tell you and I bet the ladies all back me up...
> 
> ...



What if she is ooing, ahhhing, Oh, Goding! and arching her back to the point of shoving you off the bed for an hour?  Still doing it wrong?  

-Joe


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidS said:


> My ex girlfriend told me I was the best. I've spent a good hour or so down there.






so then why is she your ex girlfriend???


----------



## Silence (Dec 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> so then why is she your ex girlfriend???



 good point willow!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidS said:


> My ex girlfriend told me I was the best. I've spent a good hour or so down there.



lmao, an hour

You ain't at red lobster, if it takes you more then 15 minutes then you need to stop and read a book on the subject.

I wouldn't even want to be there for an hour


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Amanda said:


> Both are nice but I prefer cowgirl.
> 
> Why are some people asking silly questions?



becaause they are silly.


Who at this board wins in breaking down the enemy mentally, emotionally & psychogically during a military prison camp interrogation?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> What if she is ooing, ahhhing, Oh, Goding! and arching her back to the point of shoving you off the bed for an hour?  Still doing it wrong?
> 
> -Joe



Dunno, maybe. But an hour is a serious long time for constant oral. I'm be raw and/or completely desensitized by that time.


----------



## Silence (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> becaause they are silly.
> 
> 
> Who at this board wins in breaking down the enemy mentally, emotionally & psychogically during a military prison camp interrogation?



I'm not sure I understand the question.  If you're asking which side gets the best of their enemy I'd say that until Nov 4th the right would be declared the winner but since Nov 4th many of them have gone off the reservation and are completely loony tunes even at the slightest provocation.  It's actually pretty funny.

What physical feature do you look at first when checking out a potential sexual partner?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 3, 2008)

The top of her head


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 3, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question.  If you're asking which side gets the best of their enemy I'd say that until Nov 4th the right would be declared the winner but since Nov 4th many of them have gone off the reservation and are completely loony tunes even at the slightest provocation.  It's actually pretty funny.
> 
> What physical feature do you look at first when checking out a potential sexual partner?



shoulders...I love a man with muscles.

If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 3, 2008)

Uh?  humans?

Do you have a secret unrequited love?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 3, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> shoulders...I love a man with muscles.
> 
> If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?



Girl Scout Cookies... assuming that they're made from real girl scouts!

Who are the only two humans in western history without navels and why them?

-Joe


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 3, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Uh?  humans?
> 
> Do you have a secret unrequited love?



Oh oh.  Joe, you forgot to answer my question...


----------



## Paulie (Dec 3, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> lmao, an hour
> 
> You ain't at red lobster, if it takes you more then 15 minutes then you need to stop and read a book on the subject.
> 
> I wouldn't even want to be there for an hour



lol


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question.  If you're asking which side gets the best of their enemy I'd say that until Nov 4th the right would be declared the winner but since Nov 4th many of them have gone off the reservation and are completely loony tunes even at the slightest provocation.  It's actually pretty funny.
> 
> What physical feature do you look at first when checking out a potential sexual partner?



what poster from this us messageboard could successfully interrogate and break a person down the BEST,  preferably breakdown an enemy to the country  ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> what poster from this us messageboard could successfully interrogate and break a person down the BEST,  preferably breakdown an enemy to the country  ?



That would be Cecilie1200 hands down.  

Which USMB poster would be the first to break down under enemy interrogation?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> That would be Cecilie1200 hands down.
> 
> Which USMB poster would be the first to break down under enemy interrogation?



Glock

What secrets would he tell?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Glock
> 
> What secrets would he tell?



That he's secretly in love with strollingbones.....


Who would you want to go on a date with from  here if you HAD to pick someone~


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

That's easy. Shogun. I think that despite his online persona and some of his whacked out ideas, he is probably a lot of fun and a real decent guy if you can get his sense of humor. 

I almost went on a 3 way date with del once but his crappy van broke down and he had to drop out of the contest. 

And how about you, Miss Inside Edition?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, I once was asked on a date, just a friendly date, to go see m*ni play with his band but couldn't go that night.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Oh, I once was asked on a date, just a friendly date, to go see m*ni play with his band but couldn't go that night.



He whose name we dare not speak has a BAND?!?!!?!?!!? 

How did I not know this?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

He announces his one yearly gig every year. He announced it here this year. He plays bass guitar.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Answer my question, you sneaky girl!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> That's easy. Shogun. I think that despite his online persona and some of his whacked out ideas, he is probably a lot of fun and a real decent guy if you can get his sense of humor.
> 
> I almost went on a 3 way date with del once but his crappy van broke down and he had to drop out of the contest.
> 
> And how about you, Miss Inside Edition?



sunni boy for sure, or maybe his new nazi friend, it's a tie.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 3, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Oh oh.  Joe, you forgot to answer my question...



Sorry... the answer is 'daily'.

-Joe


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 3, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sorry... the answer is 'daily'.
> 
> -Joe



Oh that is so sad.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> sunni boy for sure, or maybe his new nazi friend, it's a tie.



You want to be Mrs Sunni II?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> You want to be Mrs Sunni II?



or maybe Stormy Monday, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 3, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Oh that is so sad.



Not to me!  To me it is Don Quixote, stabbing at windmills romantic.

Just imagine all of the blatant, highly requited love in my house if some goes by secretly unrequited on a daily basis!  

-Joe


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> or maybe Stormy Monday, I haven't decided yet.



So long as you don't become Hump Day ...


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> So long as you don't become Hump Day ...



Well, I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 3, 2008)

No questions to answer?

Here's a question my son asked me when he was 2.  If clouds are made of water, why are some so dark?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 3, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> No questions to answer?
> 
> Here's a question my son asked me when he was 2.  If clouds are made of water, why are some so dark?



Same thing that will show life on another world that life exists on Earth.  Bovine flatulence.

Is dancing in your underwear o.k. after 45 beers?

-Joe


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

sure only if its dancing to ace of base music and smiling at yourself in the mirror

If someone was torturing you which torture would you endure easier having nails driven into the eyeballs or a hit with a hammer breaking all the facial bones?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> sure only if its dancing to ace of base music and smiling at yourself in the mirror
> 
> If someone was torturing you which torture would you endure easier having nails driven into the eyeballs or a hit with a hammer breaking all the facial bones?



I had some facial bones broken in an accident and I didn't even know they were broken. felt no pain till I swelled up. I'd go with that.

My question: Would Echo and Average Joe make a nice couple?


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

sure they are both darlings.

Is there a poll on best usmb online couple yet?


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I had some facial bones broken in an accident and I didn't even know they were broken. felt no pain till I swelled up. I'd go with that.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> sorry about the facial bones, I hope you are ok now.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > I had some facial bones broken in an accident and I didn't even know they were broken. felt no pain till I swelled up. I'd go with that.
> ...


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats pretty amazing !


----------



## t_samford (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> Thats pretty amazing !



stay on topic


----------



## chloe (Dec 4, 2008)

t_samford said:


> stay on topic



I asked a question so answer it....Is there a poll on best usmb online couple yet?


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 4, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Girl Scout Cookies... assuming that they're made from real girl scouts!
> 
> Who are the only two humans in western history without navels and why them?
> 
> -Joe



Did anyone answer this yet?

Adam and Eve, because Adam was made from the earth and Eve was made from his rib.

What's a good question?


----------



## Silence (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> I asked a question so answer it....Is there a poll on best usmb online couple yet?



No there isn't a poll about best usmb online couple.

what is your favorite eye color?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 4, 2008)

Green or blue, depends on the color of her hair

What's the opposite of above me?


----------



## chloe (Dec 4, 2008)

dark brown

Should men with moustaches make a major comeback?


----------



## Silence (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> dark brown
> 
> Should men with moustaches make a major comeback?



no, regardless of what Brad Pitt thinks 

what is your favorite food?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> dark brown
> 
> Should men with moustaches make a major comeback?



Doesn't matter if she is a major, lieutenant, captain or colonel... A man with a mustache can make her come back if he knows how to use it.  

What is the opposite of love?

-Joe


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Doesn't matter if she is a major, lieutenant, captain or colonel... A man with a mustache can make her come back if he knows how to use it.
> 
> What is the opposite of love?
> 
> -Joe



Indifference

What is your favorite film?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 4, 2008)

jillian said:


> Indifference
> 
> What is your favorite film?



Kodachrome 64 slide film.

Seen any good movies lately?

-Joe


----------



## Anguille (Dec 4, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Kodachrome 64 slide film.
> 
> Seen any good movies lately?
> 
> -Joe



Not in along time.

Is the question below a lie?


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Not in along time.
> 
> Is the question below a lie?



How can a question be a lie?


----------



## t_samford (Dec 4, 2008)

jillian said:


> How can a question be a lie?



How?


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 4, 2008)

I never tell a lie.

Have you been naughty or nice?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 4, 2008)

jillian said:


> How can a question be a lie?



I was trying to adapt the old conumdrum:

The sentence below is true.
The sentence above is false.

I wasn't quite successful. 

Do you like opposums?


----------



## t_samford (Dec 4, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> I never tell a lie.
> 
> Have you been naughty or nice?



a liittle naughty


----------



## chloe (Dec 4, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I was trying to adapt the old conumdrum:
> 
> The sentence below is true.
> The sentence above is false.
> ...




yes, do you like "weasels" ?


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> yes, do you like "weasels" ?



No, but I do like heffalumps.

Which Winnie the Pooh character are you most similar to?


----------



## chloe (Dec 4, 2008)

the slow donkey 

Is chilvary dead?


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> the slow donkey
> 
> Is chilvary dead?



Not in the South.  

Would you rather be an Astronomer or an Astronaut?


----------



## Silence (Dec 4, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Not in the South.
> 
> Would you rather be an Astronomer or an Astronaut?



Astronomer.  Never heard of them blowing up in the planitarium.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 4, 2008)

Silence said:


> Astronomer.  Never heard of them blowing up in the planitarium.



Reach for the stars!


Eddie Van Halen or Jimmy Page?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Reach for the stars!
> 
> 
> Eddie Van Halen or Jimmy Page?



Ew...


----------



## random3434 (Dec 4, 2008)

Amanda said:


> Ew...



As best guitar players honey, not to date!


What does an 18 yo listen to? My daughter(13) likes "The Runaways", "The Dropkick Murphys" ,"The Devil Wears Prada" and "The Fall of Troy".....and of course Zeppelin, The Ramones, and she loves KISS for some reason.........among 100 other bands!


----------



## Amanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> As best guitar players honey, not to date!
> 
> 
> What does an 18 yo listen to? My daughter(13) likes "The Runaways", "The Dropkick Murphys" ,"The Devil Wears Prada" and "The Fall of Troy".....and of course Zeppelin, The Ramones, and she loves KISS for some reason.........among 100 other bands!



I just listen to whatever is on the radio.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 4, 2008)

question please


----------



## random3434 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anguille said:


> question please



who would win in the battle of over-used cliches of the USMB?


----------



## NOBama (Dec 4, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> What does an 18 yo listen to? My daughter(13) likes "The Runaways", "The Dropkick Murphys" ,"The Devil Wears Prada" and "The Fall of Troy".....and of course Zeppelin, The Ramones, and she loves KISS for some reason.........among 100 other bands!


 
I have no idea what 18 year old kids listen to. I can't understand a word of it.

WHO are you?

[YOUTUBE]qii499Pfwc0[/YOUTUBE]


Thats a rhetorical question!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 4, 2008)

NOBama said:


> I have no idea what 18 year old kids listen to. I can't understand a word of it.
> 
> WHO are you?
> 
> ...




Are you talking bout my generation?


----------



## NOBama (Dec 4, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Are you talking bout my generation?


 
_"Thats a rhetorical question!"_

But, since you asked...

[youtube]i0XknwXqLDo[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tommy, can you hear me?


----------



## chloe (Dec 4, 2008)

yes grounds control I can hear ya.....

which is worse being fat or being ugly?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 4, 2008)

chloe said:


> which is worse being fat or being ugly?



Ugly. Fat people can lose weight.

Led Zepplin or Pink Floyd (I figured I'd give all you old timers something you could work with, LOL)


----------



## chloe (Dec 4, 2008)

Im on a pink floyd kick lately, but overall Led Zeppelin is better IMO

Jeffree Star or The Medic Droid?


----------



## pegwinn (Dec 4, 2008)

Silence said:


> an hour?  seriously?  it's not a fucking buffet David.... if it takes you an hour to get the job done you're doing it wrong









chloe said:


> Im on a pink floyd kick lately, but overall Led Zeppelin is better IMO
> 
> Jeffree Star or The Medic Droid?



Agreed on Zeppelin, never heard of the other two.

Which 80's Big Hair Metal Band actually had social messages in most of the lyrics? Highlight down for a hint.

Hint: Here are some of their songs.
I am, I'm me
The Price
Street Justice


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 5, 2008)

pegwinn said:


> Here are some of their songs.
> I am, I'm me
> The Price
> Street Justice[/COLOR]



I know this:  Twisted Sister

Favorite Led Zeppelin song?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> I know this:  Twisted Sister
> 
> Favorite Led Zeppelin song?



_The Rain Song_


*Favorite Quote from "Spinal Tap"*


----------



## chloe (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know any

who would you rather bailout the banks or the auto industry?


----------



## Red Dawn (Dec 5, 2008)

chloe said:


> I don't know any
> 
> who would you rather bailout the banks or the auto industry?



Auto industry.  They actually make shit, and it helps millions of working class people, not just a few wall street tycoons. 

Gender-specific question:

Men: boxers or briefs

Women: Victoria's Secrets, or Fredrick's of Hollywood (inquiring minds want to know)


----------



## Amanda (Dec 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Auto industry.  They actually make shit, and it helps millions of working class people, not just a few wall street tycoons.
> 
> Gender-specific question:
> 
> ...



Victoria's Secret, that other stuff is just tacky.

Regular coffee or Fancy coffee (latte, etc)?


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Fancy coffee, chai tea latte's are pretty good. 

Missionary or other?

Or if that's too racy, Mac or PC?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Fancy coffee, chai tea latte's are pretty good.
> 
> Missionary or other?
> 
> Or if that's too racy, Mac or PC?




LOL

All of the above! 


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 5, 2008)

Root beer only.

clams with bellies or stripped clams?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Root beer only.
> 
> clams with bellies or stripped clams?



I wouldn't eat a clam, even for the halibut! GROSS! Slimey snot with lemon and tabasco sauce, forget about it! 


Eyes without a face, or is it a nice day for a white wedding?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> _The Rain Song_
> 
> 
> *Favorite Quote from "Spinal Tap"*



This one goes up to 11.

Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## chloe (Dec 5, 2008)

Jennifer Anniston (Jolie gets on my nerves)

The Unit or The mentalist?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

chloe said:


> Jennifer Anniston (Jolie gets on my nerves)
> 
> The Unit or The mentalist?



The Unit.  David Mamet is such a great writer.  There were more memorable lines in 'Wag the Dog' than in 10 other films put together.

Breakfast cooked or cold?


----------



## chloe (Dec 5, 2008)

cooked bob 

what is your favorite vacation spot memory as a child


----------



## Anguille (Dec 5, 2008)

chloe said:


> cooked bob
> 
> what is your favorite vacation spot memory as a child



Among many, Block Island off Rhode Island.

If you were stranded on a desert Island. Who would you choose to be stranded with?
Sunni Man and Cecilie1200 or Cecilie1200 and Charles Bass?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

chloe said:


> cooked bob
> 
> what is your favorite vacation spot memory as a child



St. Tropez, Cote d'Azur, 1977.  First time I ever saw a woman's breasts, aged 12 (me, not the woman).  She was selling slices of fruit on the beach, the fruit held in the shell of a giant tortoise which she balanced on her hip.  She had waist length braided auburn hair and skin like honey.  All in all she was, and remains, one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen in my life.

Eating out or cooking for friends?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Among many, Block Island off Rhode Island.
> 
> If you were stranded on a desert Island. Who would you choose to be stranded with?
> Sunni Man and Cecilie1200 or Cecilie1200 and Charles Bass?



Cecilie and The Bass.  Lord of the Flies.

Opera or ballet?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Cecilie and The Bass.  Lord of the Flies.
> 
> Opera or ballet?



Ballet

Why doesn't anyone answer my questions?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Cecilie and The Bass.  Lord of the Flies.
> 
> Opera or ballet?



Depends on the piece presented.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ballet
> 
> Why doesn't anyone answer my questions?



What did you say?


----------



## chloe (Dec 5, 2008)

Ballet

Do you prefer a wide variety of friends or just a very few close friends?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 5, 2008)

A few close friends.

Do you have any pets, what kind?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Depends on the piece presented.



Copout!  You must have a broad preference.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Anguille said:


> What did you say?



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> A few close friends.
> 
> Do you have any pets, what kind?



2 spoiled rotten cats, Kiki Lou and Kitten.


Is it snowing where you live right now? ( it is here  )


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> A few close friends.
> 
> Do you have any pets, what kind?



Dog.  English Springer Spaniel.  Named 'Gibby' (after my favorite Detroit Tiger).

Pasta or pizza?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> 2 spoiled rotten cats, Kiki Lou and Kitten.
> 
> 
> Is it snowing where you live right now? ( it is here  )



Nope, and I'm in Maine right now.  Should be snowing.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!



Both you and Anguille are in time out until I say you can get out............


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Both you and Anguille are in time out until I say you can get out............



Oh bugger!


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Dog.  English Springer Spaniel.  Named 'Gibby' (after my favorite Detroit Tiger).
> 
> Pasta or pizza?



Pasta.

Beets or turnips?


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> 2 spoiled rotten cats, Kiki Lou and Kitten.
> 
> 
> Is it snowing where you live right now? ( it is here  )



No, it's not.

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Pasta.
> 
> Beets or turnips?



Sorry, I'm in time out.

Mmmph mmf mmmpf........


----------



## chloe (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> 2 spoiled rotten cats, Kiki Lou and Kitten.
> 
> 
> Is it snowing where you live right now? ( it is here  )



One of my cats is names kiki too ha ha

No its not snowing.

Drum solo or electric guitar solo


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I should get some rep points or something...........

I think I saw a UFO at eots house once........


Do you like men with mustaches?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

chloe said:


> One of my cats is names kiki too ha ha
> 
> No its not snowing.
> 
> Drum solo or electric guitar solo




guitar solo baby! 


Bob Barker or Drew Carey?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> guitar solo baby!
> 
> 
> Bob Barker or Drew Carey?



mmmmph mmf mfff


----------



## chloe (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think I should get some rep points or something...........
> 
> I think I saw a UFO at eots house once........
> 
> ...



Yes ive seen Ufo's in two places, and i dreamed about UFO's almost nightly for a year.

Yes I like men with moustaches &  Bob Barker (answering the other question)

Do you like men with beards?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Tigerbob sent some loving rep my way, so he's out of time out!


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> *Tigerbob sent some loving rep my way, so he's out of time out!



Paroled!

Easiest time I've ever done.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

chloe said:


> Yes ive seen Ufo's in two places, and i dreamed about UFO's almost nightly for a year.
> 
> Yes I like men with moustaches &  Bob Barker (answering the other question)
> 
> Do you like men with beards?



No.

Do you like women with them?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like women with them?



I worked with a lady who shaved her chin, I kid you not.  


French Fries or Tater Tots?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I worked with a lady who shaved her chin, I kid you not.
> 
> 
> French Fries or Tater Tots?



STFU!  She shaved her chin???  

Fries.

Martini with or without an olive?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> STFU!  She shaved her chin???
> 
> Fries.
> 
> Martini with or without an olive?



Without, and with some soda water and 2 lemons, over ice. 


Jagermeister or Quervo 1800?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Without, and with some soda water and 2 lemons, over ice.
> 
> 
> Jagermeister or Quervo 1800?



Any tequila is good tequila.   

Safari in Kenya or Scuba the Barrier Reef?


----------



## YWN666 (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Any tequila is good tequila.
> 
> Safari in Kenya or Scuba the Barrier Reef?



Scuba the barier reef.

Do you know where I put my car keys?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 5, 2008)

YWN666 said:


> Scuba the barier reef.
> 
> Do you know where I put my car keys?



Plant pot by the kitchen door.

Stockings or panty hose?


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 5, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Plant pot by the kitchen door.
> 
> Stockings or panty hose?



That's better than in the pot plant I guess...

nothing at all is all the rage now, check the 'best dressed' spreads.

tooth bleaching or hair bleaching?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 6, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> That's better than in the pot plant I guess...
> 
> nothing at all is all the rage now, check the 'best dressed' spreads.
> 
> tooth bleaching or hair bleaching?



Never done either so I'd have to say tooth bleaching.  Bleached hair on men looks too weird, and I've dated 2 women who had bleached (actually peroxide - is that the same?) hair and I've got to say running my fingers through it was a surprisingly unsensuous (is that a word?) experience.

The 2 questions in that sentence were freebies.  Here's my real question.

Opening presents Christmas Day or Christmas Eve?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 6, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Never done either so I'd have to say tooth bleaching.  Bleached hair on men looks too weird, and I've dated 2 women who had bleached (actually peroxide - is that the same?) hair and I've got to say running my fingers through it was a surprisingly unsensuous (is that a word?) experience.
> 
> The 2 questions in that sentence were freebies.  Here's my real question.
> 
> Opening presents Christmas Day or Christmas Eve?



We have our big family get together Christmas Eve (about 25 of us)-then Christmas morning it's just my daughter, mom and myself opening presents. 

So we do both! 


Gift Bags or Wrapping Paper?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 6, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have our big family get together Christmas Eve (about 25 of us)-then Christmas morning it's just my daughter, mom and myself opening presents.
> 
> So we do both!
> 
> ...



Wrapping paper all the way. Kids love it!

Cookies or Pie? (name your fav type)


----------



## eots (Dec 6, 2008)

cookie - pie...ummm.. the best of both worlds

is it just me or do the words cookie and pie..take on sexual overtones when placed under Amanda's avatar


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 6, 2008)

eots said:


> cookie - pie...ummm.. the best of both worlds
> 
> is it just me or do the words cookie and pie..take on sexual overtones when placed under Amanda's avatar



It's not just you.    Hence possibly the reason you didn't "name your favorite type".

And that's quite enough about that - too early in the day.   

Mac or PC?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 6, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> It's not just you.    Hence possibly the reason you didn't "name your favorite type".
> 
> And that's quite enough about that - too early in the day.
> 
> Mac or PC?



PC, macs are for emo nerds.

Now: COOKIES or PIE??? And you need to specify what kind.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 6, 2008)

Amanda said:


> PC, macs are for emo nerds.
> 
> Now: COOKIES or PIE??? And you need to specify what kind.



Hey! Macs rock!  Used a PC for 15 years and after 6 months with a Mac I will NEVER change back.

Pie, apple, heated, with ice cream.  And even better than apple pie:  apple crumble!   Mmmmmm.....

Best use of $500:  
1 - Spa day (facial, aromatherapy massage, seaweed wrap etc.) or... 
2 - New pair of Jimmi Choos / Manolo Blahniks?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 6, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Hey! Macs rock!  Used a PC for 15 years and after 6 months with a Mac I will NEVER change back.
> 
> Pie, apple, heated, with ice cream.  And even better than apple pie:  apple crumble!   Mmmmmm.....
> 
> ...



Gimme the $500 in cash. I wouldn't want either.

What would you do with $500 extra cash?? Anything practical not allowed.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 6, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Gimme the $500 in cash. I wouldn't want either.
> 
> What would you do with $500 extra cash?? Anything practical not allowed.


Buy some good perfume. Get the dog a gross of pig ears. Take my grandchildren out to lunch.


Where would be the ideal place to live?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have our big family get together Christmas Eve (about 25 of us)-then Christmas morning it's just my daughter, mom and myself opening presents.
> So we do both!
> *
> Gift Bags or Wrapping Paper?*




NEWSPAPER.  the entire concept of wrapping paper is goofy as hell.  As if we need some silly little xmassy design on paper that is a momentary hindrance to the gift inside.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 6, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Buy some good perfume. Get the dog a gross of pig ears. Take my grandchildren out to lunch.
> 
> 
> Where would be the ideal place to live?



There is no ideal place.  You'd have to switch locations for different kinds of weather conditions (i.e. you can't scuba dive and ski in the same place).

If I'm forced to pick one, somewhere like this would check most boxes....








Skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 6, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Gimme the $500 in cash. I wouldn't want either.
> 
> What would you do with $500 extra cash?? Anything practical not allowed.



Take my wife out to a restaurant where they do Kobe beef, assuming I could find the real McCoy for as little as $500.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 6, 2008)

Shogun said:


> NEWSPAPER.  the entire concept of wrapping paper is goofy as hell.  As if we need some silly little xmassy design on paper that is a momentary hindrance to the gift inside.



Nah - wrapping paper rocks.  I remember the excitement when I was a kid of coming downstairs in the morning to see loads of shiny, brightly wrapped packages covered in ribbons and bows under a tree almost creaking from the weight of all the twinkling lights.

Unfortunately, I now realize it takes hours to get them looking like that, but I love the idea that my own kids can still feel that same thrill.


----------



## chloe (Dec 6, 2008)

Skiing....but I like cross country better then downhill

who are your favorite male & female comedians?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 6, 2008)

chloe said:


> Skiing....but I like cross country better then downhill
> 
> who are your favorite male & female comedians?



Julia Sweeney is my fave female comedian. She did a couple of excellent shows on becoming an atheist that even the Pope would enjoy. Gad Elmaleh is my fave male comedian.

Have you ever eaten a bug?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 6, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Julia Sweeney is my fave female comedian. She did a couple of excellent shows on becoming an atheist that even the Pope would enjoy. Gad Elmaleh is my fave male comedian.
> 
> Have you ever eaten a bug?



Statistically speaking we all have....  But on purpose? No.

Favorite kind of ethnic food? (Mine is Indian, does that surprise anyone?)


----------



## Paulie (Dec 6, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Skiing or snowboarding?



I'd spend the $500 offering free beer to all skiiers at the bottom of the mountain so I could enjoy a day of snowboarding without the bastards taking up all the trail space and clogging lift lines.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> I'd spend the $500 offering free beer to all skiiers at the bottom of the mountain so I could enjoy a day of snowboarding without the bastards taking up all the trail space and clogging lift lines.



What an awesome idea!   I wish I could rep you for that!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2008)

Amanda said:


> Statistically speaking we all have....  But on purpose? No.
> 
> Favorite kind of ethnic food? (Mine is Indian, does that surprise anyone?)



Yeah, that surprises me.  Mine is Italian.

Who is your favorite actor or actress?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yeah, that surprises me.  Mine is Italian.
> 
> Who is your favorite actor or actress?




Male: Robert Downey Jr.

Female: Tina Fey


What are you making/having for dinner tonight?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Male: Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> Female: Tina Fey
> 
> ...




Leftovers...

Do you regift?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Male: Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> Female: Tina Fey
> 
> ...



Boeuf Bourguignonne.  Snowing and cold in Maine, and the combination of beef, mushrooms and a rich red wine sauce is just the ticket.

Pity my wife isn't here to share it. 


Godfather 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Leftovers...
> 
> Do you regift?



Nope.  If I don't like it, it does to the charity shop (well, within reason).

I already asked one (above)


----------



## Anguille (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't seen any of the Godfathers. I've known too many in real life.

Do you, t'bob, speak with a British accent after all those years in the UK?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I haven't seen any of the Godfathers. I've known too many in real life.
> 
> Do you, t'bob, speak with a British accent after all those years in the UK?



I am British (my mother would glare at me for saying that - "No you're not, you're English" she'd say).

Apart from the last 6 months, and the 4 years from 94-98, I lived in England all my life.

And yes, I have the accent.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Ooh - forgot to type a question.

Ummm......Cruise Control - pretty much all the time, or just on the freeway?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Leftovers...
> 
> Do you regift?



Nope, I love anything anyone gets me! Mostly my daughter and my students!


How much water do you drink a day?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Nope, I love anything anyone gets me! Mostly my daughter and my students!
> 
> 
> How much water do you drink a day?


a whole lot of water and some funions!

Doc Holiday or Wyatt Earp?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Nope, I love anything anyone gets me! Mostly my daughter and my students!
> 
> 
> How much water do you drink a day?



If you count water that's mixed with other stuff like coffee or soda pop, lots! If you mean plain water... none or almost none.

If you daughter moved away how many times would you call her a week before you felt you were being over-protective?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> a whole lot of water and some funions!
> 
> Doc Holiday or Wyatt Earp?



Doc.  He was an SOB and didn't care who knew it.

Red meat, poultry or fish?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Boeuf Bourguignonne.  Snowing and cold in Maine, and the combination of beef, mushrooms and a rich red wine sauce is just the ticket.
> 
> Pity my wife isn't here to share it.
> 
> ...


2 but 1 is close behind!
Did you like the ending of the Soprano's?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

Amanda said:


> If you count water that's mixed with other stuff like coffee or soda pop, lots! If you mean plain water... none or almost none.
> 
> If you daughter moved away how many times would you call her a week before you felt you were being over-protective?




Call her? 


I'd be too busy doing the happy dance and partying all day and night! 



Swimming in a Pool or a Lake?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Doc.  He was an SOB and didn't care who knew it.
> 
> Red meat, poultry or fish?


I am a red meat girl! And I hate porkchops!

Britney or Christina?
(sorry I just watched a Britney video and not ashamed to say I like her new song)


----------



## Paulie (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Call her?
> 
> 
> I'd be too busy doing the happy dance and partying all day and night!



Oh no you wouldn't and you know it


----------



## chloe (Dec 7, 2008)

Britney because shes a big mess

Psychology or Sociology?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Oh no you wouldn't and you know it



Of course not, I'll be crying like a big baby! 

Only 4 1/2 years until she goes off to college, it seems just yesterday she was sitting on Santa's lap......



AC/DC or Black Sabbath?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

chloe said:


> Britney because shes a big mess
> 
> Psychology or Sociology?


I am taking sociology right now but I would have to say I like psychology better! And as for Britney, I have always secretly cheered for her!

Who is favorite character on That 70's Show?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Of course not, I'll be crying like a big baby!
> 
> Only 4 1/2 years until she goes off to college, it seems just yesterday she was sitting on Santa's lap......
> 
> ...


That is hard one! I am going to have to think about that one!
Which years were the best on SNL?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Call her?
> 
> 
> I'd be too busy doing the happy dance and partying all day and night!
> ...



Lake wins hands down.  Skinny dipping in a lake is one of the coolest things in the world.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> That is hard one! I am going to have to think about that one!
> Which years were the best on SNL?



The Belushi to Eddie Murphy years


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

The Shining or The Omen?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> The Shining or The Omen?



The Shining.


Sledding or Ice Skating?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> The Shining.
> 
> 
> Sledding or Ice Skating?



Have never been sledding.  Can you believe it?  And I suck at skating.

Good at falling though.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Have never been sledding.  Can you believe it?  And I suck at skating.
> 
> Good at falling though.



I used to ice skate all the time, still love to sled!

OK,,,this question is for Tigerbob. 

Next Sunday, who will win, the Colts or the Lions? 



{and how much money would you like to wager on the game...............}


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I used to ice skate all the time, still love to sled!
> 
> OK,,,this question is for Tigerbob.
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah.

Let's put it this way - the Colts would have to lose.

eBay or Amazon?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> Let's put it this way - the Colts would have to lose.
> 
> eBay or Amazon?



Amazon.

Have you ever read a contract, in its entirety, before signing it?

-Joe


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 7, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Amazon.
> 
> Have you ever read a contract, in its entirety, before signing it?
> 
> -Joe



No.

(Ac/DC)

What planet would you like to visit?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> No.
> 
> (Ac/DC)
> 
> What planet would you like to visit?



Mars of course!


Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Mars of course!
> 
> 
> Chocolate or Vanilla?



With apple pie?  Vanilla.

Any other way?  Chocolate.

Weed or hash?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> With apple pie?  Vanilla.
> 
> Any other way?  Chocolate.
> 
> Weed or hash?



weed

Why does Dr Grump post so infrequently? How long are _his _forearms?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

Anguille said:


> weed
> 
> Why does Dr Grump post so infrequently? How long are _his _forearms?




Because we bore him, but his arms are longer than roomys.



Who is more witty, william joyce or sylver foxx?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> With apple pie?  Vanilla.
> 
> Any other way?  Chocolate.
> 
> Weed or hash?


depends on where they hash is from! But weed usually!

BC or blueberry?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Because we bore him, but his arms are longer than roomys.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is more witty, william joyce or sylver foxx?



The long arm of the Grump.

It's toss-up. I'll have to read more of each and get back you you.

NOT.

Should I cut my hair short?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 7, 2008)

Anguille said:


> The long arm of the Grump.
> 
> It's toss-up. I'll have to read more of each and get back you you.
> 
> ...


yes I just cut my hair to shoulder length which is short for me because I have curly hair and it doesn't always look good and I love it plus it doesn't take so long to do.

Hannity or Combs?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

Anguille said:


> The long arm of the Grump.
> 
> It's toss-up. I'll have to read more of each and get back you you.
> 
> ...



I was JUST thinking that while brushing my teeth, getting ready for bed. 

'Should Anguille cut her hair short?' hmmmmmmmmmmmm


I may go Tuesday, but just for long layers............


Yes! No! Maybe so!


Did Bob Barker really neuter his own pets?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I was JUST thinking that while brushing my teeth, getting ready for bed.
> 
> 'Should Anguille cut her hair short?' hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...



Echo?  Have you been drinking?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Echo?  Have you been drinking?



That is a question...........

Nope, not a drop! Just tired, heading for bed!


What side of the bed do you sleep on?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is a question...........
> 
> Nope, not a drop! Just tired, heading for bed!
> 
> ...



Oh, that's sweet of you.  But I won't be up for a while yet, so you can have whichever you prefer.   

Night.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

Seriously, I have no side preference, but I tend to take the side that's furthest away from the door.  Don't know why.

When I'm at home in Michigan, I sleep on the left side.  In England, I slept on the right.  Yes, I know, but it was nothing to do with driving!



Ooh - I forgot to ask a question.  

Kill Bill 1 or 2?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 8, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> depends on where they hash is from! But weed usually!
> 
> BC or blueberry?



BC

meth or coke?


----------



## t_samford (Dec 8, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> BC
> 
> meth or coke?



neither.
Popcorn or apples?


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 8, 2008)

t_samford said:


> neither.
> Popcorn or apples?



apples.

Rum or Vodka?


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 8, 2008)

Vodka

Mountains or Beach?


----------



## chloe (Dec 8, 2008)

beach

blonde, brunette or redhead?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 8, 2008)

Redhead.

Are 7-11s inside jobs?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 8, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> apples.
> 
> Rum or Vodka?



Rum!!!! Mount Gay or some other medium rum. 

bath or shower?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 8, 2008)

Anguille you answered the wrong question


----------



## Anguille (Dec 8, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Anguille you answered the wrong question



So sue me 

not an inside job.

bath or shower?


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2008)

Anguille said:


> So sue me
> 
> not an inside job.
> 
> bath or shower?



bath

divcon..liar or moron


----------



## Anguille (Dec 8, 2008)

eots said:


> bath
> 
> divcon..liar or moron



Can't answer that. Trying to get my rep to 85 LOL! 

How do you imagine me?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 8, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Can't answer that. Trying to get my rep to 85 LOL!
> 
> How do you imagine me?



I imagine you looking just like you do in the picture you're about to post.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

eots said:


> bath
> 
> divcon..liar or moron



Both, but you're describing Jose.

Motor or sail?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Both, but you're describing Jose.
> 
> Motor or sail?



Motor -- I'm not very adventuresome that way.

Wine or beer?


----------



## mightypeon (Dec 8, 2008)

I am German so BEEEEEEEEEEER

Skiing or Snowboard?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 8, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Redhead.
> 
> Are 7-11s inside jobs?



Only if they pump my gas for me, got it at $1.51 at one yesterday......it's already on a youtube video, look for the slushie sign of the 7 flavors 



Fried Mozz or Fried Jalapenos?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Only if they pump my gas for me, got it at $1.51 at one yesterday......it's already on a youtube video, look for the slushie sign of the 7 flavors
> 
> 
> 
> Fried Mozz or Fried Jalapenos?



Mozzzzzzzzzz!

Jimi Hendrix or Jim Morrison?


----------



## chloe (Dec 8, 2008)

Morrison 

charlie brown or charlie bass


ps mightpeon your questioned was aksed yesterday I chose cross country skiiing


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

chloe said:


> Morrison
> 
> charlie brown or charlie bass
> 
> ...




Charlie Brown

Christmas or Festivus?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

chloe said:


> Morrison
> 
> charlie brown or charlie bass
> 
> ...



ROFL!  Charlie Brown.

Jesus or Santa?  (The Charlie Brown thing made me think of South Park).


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Charlie Brown
> 
> Christmas or Festivus?



OMG!  Jinx!

Christmas (but Happy Holidays to you!)


----------



## chloe (Dec 8, 2008)

Jesus

filet mignon or Texas T-bone


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Neither.

Tempeh or tofu?


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2008)

Tempeh

shaved or natural


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

chloe said:


> Jesus
> 
> filet mignon or Texas T-bone



Kobe beef if possible.  If not, T Bone is cool.

Bikini...








...or mankini?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Bikini

Topless or bottomless?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Bikini
> 
> Topless or bottomless?



Both are good.  In fact both would be great!.

If I have to choose one, topless.  I think a woman walking around wearing only a bikini top would look bizarre.

Hmmm, shaved or natural (from eots).  Given the current post, I'll let someone else answer that...


----------



## Amanda (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Both are good.  In fact both would be great!.
> 
> If I have to choose one, topless.  I think a woman walking around wearing only a bikini top would look bizarre.
> 
> Hmmm, shaved or natural (from eots).  Given the current post, I'll let someone else answer that...



I do a bikini wax and just trim the rest shortish.


Red pill or blue pill?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

Amanda said:


> I do a bikini wax and just trim the rest shortish.
> 
> 
> Red pill or blue pill?



He asked shaved or natural.  You're splitting hairs.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Both are good.  In fact both would be great!.
> 
> If I have to choose one, topless.  I think a woman walking around wearing only a bikini top would look bizarre.
> 
> Hmmm, shaved or natural (from eots).  Given the current post, I'll let someone else answer that...



Natural.

Nude or veiled?


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2008)

Red Pill Please
Inny Or Outy


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Natural.
> 
> Nude or veiled?



Depends on who or what.  Sometimes veils can be sexy.  It seemed to work for Herod (or was it Herod Antipas?)

Drama or comedy?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

eots said:


> Red Pill Please
> Inny Or Outy



ROFL!  Great question.

Inny.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Depends on who or what.  Sometimes veils can be sexy.  It seemed to work for Herod (or was it Herod Antipas?)
> 
> Drama or comedy?


Drama

Noir or melo?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Drama
> 
> Noir or melo?



Noir.  I find melodrama rather dull (surprising that I spend so much time on this board then, n'est-ce-pas?)

Rice or confetti?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Noir.  I find melodrama rather dull (surprising that I spend so much time on this board then, n'est-ce-pas?)
> 
> Rice or confetti?


Confetti


What is the worse pickup line you have ever heard or given?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 8, 2008)

confetti Italian style!!! 

 candy coated almonds made in Sulmona and tossed at weddings like rice

to be or not to be?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Confetti
> 
> 
> What is the worse pickup line you have ever heard or given?



Oh, I heard a great one and I can't remember it.

Hang on (think, think, think...)


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Oh, I heard a great one and I can't remember it.
> 
> Hang on (think, think, think...)


Worst I ever heard was...."I'm bisexual but I'd change for you."


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Worst I ever heard was...."I'm bisexual but I'd change for you."


Oh, that is terrible.  

What's the best pick up line you fell for?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Oh, I heard a great one and I can't remember it.
> 
> Hang on (think, think, think...)



I remembered!

Man goes up to woman in bar

M:  Would you like to see my magic watch?
W:  (Looks at watch) It doesn't look very special to me.
M:  It can tell me things about you.
W:  Like what.
M: You're not wearing any panties.
W:  It's wrong.
M:  No, just 15 minutes fast.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I remembered!
> 
> Man goes up to woman in bar
> 
> ...




That made me laugh.  Thank you.  I needed one today.  I can't rep you yet, or give you a wink and a peck on the cheek.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> That made me laugh.  Thank you.  I needed one today.



That's exactly what she said!


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> That's exactly what she said!


Is that how you picked up your wife?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Is that how you picked up your wife?



No, though it was in a bar.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Oh, that is terrible.
> 
> What's the best pick up line you fell for?


Actually I considered the guy to confused for me. Who would wanna date someone who could not make a decision?


"I just what to talk to you. I need to share a vision God show me of you."

It really was not the pickup line at all. It was the sincerity that he had. that day was th day I met the best friend I would ever know in this world.

We are still together today and we still share visions that we are shown


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

Anguille said:


> confetti Italian style!!!
> 
> candy coated almonds made in Sulmona and tossed at weddings like rice
> 
> to be or not to be?



That is the question,,,,,,


Is that eots in his avatar? Why does he have a towel on his head? (I know, it's 2 questions.....)


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is the question,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Is that eots in his avatar? Why does he have a towel on his head? (I know, it's 2 questions.....)



WELL?


Is that eots in the pic? 


Now it's Angie's turn!


----------



## chloe (Dec 9, 2008)

yes and its a hat I believe

which state in america would be the worst place to have to live in?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 9, 2008)

chloe said:


> yes and its a hat I believe
> 
> which state in america would be the worst place to have to live in?



Most of Wyoming. Most of it is cold and windy.


Favorite old actor John Wayne or Bob hope?


----------



## t_samford (Dec 9, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Most of Wyoming. Most of it is cold and windy.
> 
> 
> Favorite old actor John Wayne or Bob hope?



John Wayne
How do penguins keep warm?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 9, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Most of Wyoming. Most of it is cold and windy.
> 
> 
> Favorite old actor John Wayne or Bob hope?


Actually a lot of Wyomning is very beautiful and it is good place to go when you need to get away from everything. Where my brother lives is like what they say " God's country".

Bob Barker or Drew Carey?


----------



## chloe (Dec 9, 2008)

I lived in wyoming and the winters are harsh!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Actually a lot of Wyomning is very beautiful and it is good place to go when you need to get away from everything. Where my brother lives is like what they say " God's country".
> 
> Bob Barker or Drew Carey?




What, to sleep with? 


Peyton or Eli Manning


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

t_samford said:


> John Wayne
> How do penguins keep warm?



What kind of penguin?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> What, to sleep with?
> 
> 
> Peyton or Eli Manning



Was that a question, or a statement about who you would consider sleeping with in preference to Bob or Drew?

If it's a question, I'm gonna need to pass.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Was that a question, or a statement about who you would consider sleeping with in preference to Bob or Drew?
> 
> If it's a question, I'm gonna need to pass.



Too bad the LIONS don't have anyone who know how to pass!


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Too bad the LIONS don't have anyone who know how to pass!



Nicely sidestepped.

Too bad the Lions can't do that either.

Vogue or Cosmo?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Nicely sidestepped.
> 
> Too bad the Lions can't do that either.
> 
> Vogue or Cosmo?



I don't read that crap! 


National Review or National Enquire?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I don't read that crap!
> 
> 
> National Review or National Enquire?



National Geographic.

Touché.  

Crab or lobster?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> National Geographic.
> 
> Touché.
> 
> Crab or lobster?




Kudos! 


Rock Lobster, while living in my own private Idaho.


Pistons or Red Wings?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Kudos!
> 
> 
> Rock Lobster, while living in my own private Idaho.
> ...









Hate hoops.

Nostrodamus or Nosferatu?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Hate hoops.
> 
> Nostrodamus or Nosferatu?



Nostrodamus.


Galileo or Galliano ?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Nostrodamus.
> 
> 
> Galileo or Galliano ?



Galliano or Galliano?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 9, 2008)

chloe said:


> yes and its a hat I believe
> 
> which state in america would be the worst place to have to live in?


Any state in the South.  I can't decide whether Florida or Texas is worse.

What's your favorite?  Oregon or Colorado


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Galliano or Galliano?



Uh, nice leopard print tam the boy is wearing... and what's growing on his jacket, poppy?

I'll take the other please............


Thigh Highs or Knee Socks?


----------



## chloe (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive never been to oregon....but I did like living in colorado

so I guess colorado


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Uh, nice leopard print tam the boy is wearing... and what's growing on his jacket, poppy?
> 
> I'll take the other please............
> 
> ...



Knee socks.  Cute.

Unless you're talking thigh high boots.  Grrrrr....

Suks Fifth Avenue or Needless Markup?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Knee socks.  Cute.
> 
> Unless you're talking thigh high boots.  Grrrrr....
> 
> Suks Fifth Avenue or Needless Markup?



Target! 


WallyWorld or KMart?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 9, 2008)

Wallyworld?  Never heard of it, oh you mean Walmart?

K Mart

Santa or Easter Bunny?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> What, to sleep with?
> 
> 
> Peyton or Eli Manning


Eli!

Liza or Judy?


----------



## Luissa (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Galliano or Galliano?


The guy on the right with the hat kind of looks like my friend in the face! That is funny!


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Eli!
> 
> Liza or Judy?



The Cowardly Lion.

Gene Kelly or Fred Astaire?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Wallyworld?  Never heard of it, oh you mean Walmart?
> 
> K Mart
> 
> Santa or Easter Bunny?



SAAAAAAANNNNNNTTTTTTTAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

Sorry - my inner child speaking.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> The Cowardly Lion.
> 
> Gene Kelly or Fred Astaire?



Fred Astaire, of course!!!!

tomato or tomahto


----------



## chloe (Dec 9, 2008)

tomato

Bill O' Reilly or Axl Rose?


----------



## eots (Dec 9, 2008)

there both complexly mad,,but axil


Eric..plugged or unplugged


----------



## Luissa (Dec 9, 2008)

eots said:


> there both complexly mad,,but axil
> 
> 
> Eric..plugged or unplugged


unplugged completly! Especially when he sings "Layla" .

Stewart or Colbert?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> unplugged completly! Especially when he sings "Layla" .
> 
> Stewart or Colbert?



Stewart.  Totally cracks me up.

Fawlty Towers or Benny Hill?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Stewart.  Totally cracks me up.
> 
> Fawlty Towers or Benny Hill?



Faulty Towers

Waking the Dead or Silent Witness?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 9, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Faulty Towers
> 
> Waking the Dead or Silent Witness?



Thank God you didn't say Benny Hill!

I don't like either, but my wife loves anything about cold case investigations and such like.  

Hawaii-5-0, Starsky and Hutch, or Kojak?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 9, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Thank God you didn't say Benny Hill!
> 
> I don't like either, but my wife loves anything about cold case investigations and such like.
> 
> Hawaii-5-0, Starsky and Hutch, or Kojak?



Kojak! Who loves ya, baby!

cocoa or hot chocolate?

no wait .... VeroniCat or Leila?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 9, 2008)

Cocoa

Jennifer Beals or Angelina Jolie?


----------



## chloe (Dec 10, 2008)

beals...( I can't stand jolie)

beatles or doors?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 10, 2008)

chloe said:


> beals...( I can't stand jolie)
> 
> beatles or doors?



Beatles.

Turkey bacon or piggy bacon?


----------



## chloe (Dec 10, 2008)

turkey

incense or scented candle


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 10, 2008)

chloe said:


> turkey
> 
> incense or scented candle



Incense.  Boy that takes me back.

Best 'Jack Ryan':  Harrison Ford, Alec Baldwin or the other one whose name I forget?

(Note I'm not asking who the best Bond is.  Shurely there'sh only one poshible anshwer.)


Remembered - Ben Affleck


----------



## random3434 (Dec 10, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Incense.  Boy that takes me back.
> 
> Best 'Jack Ryan':  Harrison Ford, Alec Baldwin or the other one whose name I forget?
> 
> ...



Alec Baldwin, hubba hubba! 



veggy burger or brussel sprouts


----------



## chloe (Dec 10, 2008)

brussell sprouts

Is Anguille Angellic?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 10, 2008)

chloe said:


> brussell sprouts
> 
> Is Anguille Angellic?




she's a devil with a blue dress


cashews or cocktail peanuts?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 10, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> she's a devil with a blue dress
> 
> 
> cashews or cocktail peanuts?



I didn't know you were from S.A.  Cool country!

Honey roast cashews!

Charlie Chaplin or Harold Lloyd?


----------



## chloe (Dec 12, 2008)

Charlie Chaplin

burn to death or drown?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 12, 2008)

chloe said:


> Charlie Chaplin
> 
> burn to death or drown?



I hope that was a question not a request!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 12, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I hope that was a question not a request!



Well, Chloe is swimmily hot!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 12, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, Chloe is swimmily hot!



I bet she has a pool of suiters to choose from, she sets the men on fire!


----------



## chloe (Dec 12, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I hope that was a question not a request!



it is a question sorry sometimes Im crabby from work.. he he


----------



## random3434 (Dec 12, 2008)

Back to the questions:

How long will it take me to fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow in 25 more seconds?


----------



## chloe (Dec 12, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I bet she has a pool of suiters to choose from, she sets the men on fire!



I try to avoid men....unless they are named abikersailor.... he he


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 12, 2008)

chloe said:


> it is a question sorry sometimes Im crabby from work.. he he



I chose to drown in Shakira's cleavage!

Huckleberry Finn or Tom Sawyer?


----------



## chloe (Dec 12, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Back to the questions:
> 
> How long will it take me to fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow in 25 more seconds?



10 minutes

Who else suffers from insomnia besides me>?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 12, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Back to the questions:
> 
> How long will it take me to fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow in 25 more seconds?



Hours.  You'll toss and turn, fretting about all the interesting questions being asked.  At 2.30, you will return to the keyboard.


----------



## chloe (Dec 12, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I chose to drown in Shakira's cleavage!
> 
> Huckleberry Finn or Tom Sawyer?



huckleberry finn

whats your favorite mob movie?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 12, 2008)

chloe said:


> huckleberry finn
> 
> whats your favorite mob movie?



Goodfellas.

What is you 2nd favorite?


----------



## chloe (Dec 12, 2008)

Scarface

Would you run me over with your car if I left you a million bucks in my will>?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 13, 2008)

chloe said:


> Scarface
> 
> Would you run me over with your car if I left you a million bucks in my will>?



What does it profit a man if he gains the whole world and loses his own soul?


----------



## chloe (Dec 13, 2008)

I dont know bob

would you go streaking at Obama's inauguration for a dollar?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 13, 2008)

chloe said:


> I dont know bob
> 
> would you go streaking at Obama's inauguration for a dollar?



Where are you getting these questions??????  

Absolutely not.  It's bloody cold in DC in January!

If you could ask anybody one question, who would it be and what would you ask?


----------



## chloe (Dec 13, 2008)

( I make them up in my head) Bob thats a deep question


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 13, 2008)

chloe said:


> ( I make them up in my head) Bob thats a deep question



That's because I'm off to bed now and wanted to leave a question that's good for some real thinking...

Goeienag.


----------



## chloe (Dec 13, 2008)

sleep well


----------



## chloe (Dec 14, 2008)

bob there is no person I would ask anything to

coffee black or with cream?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 14, 2008)

chloe said:


> bob there is no person I would ask anything to
> 
> coffee black or with cream?



Yes please, and some chocolate too.


Are Diamonds really forever?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Yes please, and some chocolate too.
> 
> 
> Are Diamonds really forever?


Some say they are. 

Have you ever heard the song that has the line, "I'm just an ole chunk of coal but I'm gonna be a diamond someday"?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 14, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Some say they are.
> 
> Have you ever heard the song that has the line, "I'm just an ole chunk of coal but I'm gonna be a diamond someday"?



No, is that a country song?


Do you think we are two lost souls swimming in  a fish bowl, year after year?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> No, is that a country song?
> Do you think we are two lost souls swimming in  a fish bowl, year after year?



Yes it is a country song. I used to sing it to Rod when we first met.

No. We live on that promise by faith.

Have you ever had any wine that is made at a little winery in Hagerman, Idaho?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 14, 2008)

RodISHI said:


> Yes it is a country song. I used to sing it to Rod when we first met.
> 
> No. We live on that promise by faith.
> 
> Have you ever had any wine that is made at a little winery in Hagerman, Idaho?



No, but I've had a potato from there! ( Idaho that is!)

Are there stockings hanging on your fireplace or wall?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> No, but I've had a potato from there! ( Idaho that is!)
> 
> Are there stockings hanging on your fireplace or wall?


Not ours.

Do you have a fireplace or woodstove?


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Do you think we are two lost souls swimming in  a fish bowl, year after year?



Runnin over the same old ground?

Saw them too, a few years after the Monkees..... Heh.




> Do you have a fireplace or woodstove?


We have a fireplace.

Is cleanliness next to Godliness or is a clean house a sign of a wasted life?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 14, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Runnin over the same old ground?
> 
> Saw them too, a few years after the Monkees..... Heh.
> 
> ...



A clean house is cool, but if you have kids a tidy house is an exercise in futility.

Who's more politically aware?  Politicians or USMB members?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 14, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> A clean house is cool, but if you have kids a tidy house is an exercise in futility.
> 
> Who's more politically aware?  Politicians or USMB members?



USMB Members with a sense of humor.

Who will turn the lights out when they leave the White House, GWB, Dick C., or C.Rice?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> USMB Members with a sense of humor.
> 
> Who will turn the lights out when they leave the White House, GWB, Dick C., or C.Rice?



Has to be DC or CR.  Dubya has been in the dark for years already.

Cheerleaders:  Sexy team spirit or sexist anachronism?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 14, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Has to be DC or CR.  Dubya has been in the dark for years already.
> 
> Cheerleaders:  Sexy team spirit or sexist anachronism?



Sexy team spirit!

Does tigerbob post anywhere else on this board, or just in this thread?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 14, 2008)

Amanda said:


> Sexy team spirit!
> 
> Does tigerbob post anywhere else on this board, or just in this thread?




LOL!  Mostly here at present.  Significantly less bullshit.

Christmas trees.  White lights or multi colored?


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 14, 2008)

> A clean house is cool, but if you have kids a tidy house is an exercise in futility.



I have found it to be an exercies in yelling, that's for sure, and an exercise that everyone seems to get in on! Ah, togetherness. 



> Christmas trees. White lights or multi colored?




White lights, deep in the tree. 

Angel or star?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 14, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> I have found it to be an exercies in yelling, that's for sure, and an exercise that everyone seems to get in on! Ah, togetherness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an angel made out of cardboard and glitter, and it's face is a pic of my little angel at age 2...she's 13 now and it STILL is together, and tops our tree every year! 



Real or Fake Tree?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 14, 2008)

That is sweet.

No tree.  Just the ones outside my house.

Mistletoe? or toe jam?


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 14, 2008)

Mistletoe. So romantic. I even loved the scene in Harry Potter 5 when the mistletoe sprouted over Harry and Cho. 

We have a real tree, it lives in a pot, and goes outside every year to grow another few inches. This is our fourth year with the same live tree, just brought it in today in fact and brushed it off and now it's decorated. I should post a picture - it is is so funny looking from the odd growing conditions in the pot!

Christmas music - Religious, secular, mix, instrumental, vocal, classics, or new artsists?


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Christmas music - Religious, secular, mix, instrumental, vocal, classics, or new artsists?



Instrumental, anything by Trans-Siberian Orchestra (Carol of the Bells feat. Metallica is my favorite).

Vocal is nice, too. Depends on who's singing it, though. I absolutely love Zooey Deschanel's version of "Baby It's Cold Outside" from the Elf soundtrack.

My turn!

Eggnog, hot cocoa, or other?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 14, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Instrumental, anything by Trans-Siberian Orchestra (Carol of the Bells feat. Metallica is my favorite).
> 
> Vocal is nice, too. Depends on who's singing it, though. I absolutely love Zooey Deschanel's version of "Baby It's Cold Outside" from the Elf soundtrack.
> 
> ...



Other - nothing says Christmas to me like Baileys, over ice or in coffee, it's an instant shot of 'festive'.

Hot cocoa is cool (sorry - no pun intended), but I've just never gotten into Eggnog.

One other thing too.  When I was younger, I used to go to spend Christmases at my brother's chalet in the Swiss Alps.  One of the best things was having a glass of Gluhwein at dinner in a restaurant on top of a mountain, then skiing down by torchlight.  Gluhwein instantly says Christmas to me.

Glühwein - German Mulled Wine Recipe - Wine

Ham, Turkey or both on Christmas Day?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 14, 2008)

Both.

Black pudding or bread and butter pudding....


----------



## Anguille (Dec 15, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Both.
> 
> Black pudding or bread and butter pudding....



Yorkshire pudding

dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 15, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Both.
> 
> Black pudding or bread and butter pudding....



Ohhhhh, that'd be both again!  

Black Pudding is a slice of instant heart attack, but it's sooo good.  

Bread and Butter Pudding _must_ be served with custard!


Bagels with just cream cheese, or bagels and lox?


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 15, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Ohhhhh, that'd be both again!
> 
> Black Pudding is a slice of instant heart attack, but it's sooo good.
> 
> ...


Lox is fine.  Cream cheese is disgusting!

Delaware or Connecticut?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 15, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Yorkshire pudding
> 
> dark or milk chocolate?



Love Yorkshire pud.

Milk chocolates for eating on their own.  Dark chocolate in puddings.

Best of all are those Belgian cream filled chocolates.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 15, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> Lox is fine.  Cream cheese is disgusting!
> 
> Delaware or Connecticut?



Like CT, but never been to Delaware.  Someone else will have to choose.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm getting hungry.....


----------



## chloe (Dec 17, 2008)

left handed or right handed?


----------



## Frolicking Dino (Dec 17, 2008)

Last time you were kissed?

Right handed


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 17, 2008)

Ten minutes ago.

Do your toes curl?  Do feel the heat?


----------



## chloe (Dec 18, 2008)

No I do feel the heat, its snowing here for 2 days now he he 

France or Italy


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 18, 2008)

chloe said:


> No I do feel the heat, its snowing here for 2 days now he he
> 
> France or Italy



Both are fabulous.  But, purely because I speak the lingo, I'd have to say France.

Lennon or McCartney?


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 18, 2008)

Lennon

Jeckel or Hyde?


----------



## chloe (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeckel

ghosts or aliens


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 18, 2008)

chloe said:


> Jeckel
> 
> ghosts or aliens


ghosts

(As names) Jessica or Jennifer?


----------



## chloe (Dec 19, 2008)

Jennifer

in-laws or siblings


----------



## t_samford (Jan 6, 2009)

chloe said:


> Jennifer
> 
> in-laws or siblings



in-laws

Is Obama a pussy?


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 6, 2009)

t_samford said:


> in-laws
> 
> Is Obama a pussy?



We'll know soon.

Surf or turf?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 6, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> We'll know soon.
> 
> Surf or turf?



Neither! I'm no Ted Nugent! 



Ball State or Tulsa?


----------



## chloe (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont know anything about sports so I say Ball State

Pessimistic Existentialist or Optimistic Nihilist?


----------



## t_samford (Jan 7, 2009)

chloe said:


> I dont know anything about sports so I say Ball State
> 
> Pessimistic Existentialist or Optimistic Nihilist?



Ummm...

Texas, Texas Tech, or Texas A&M?


----------



## chloe (Jan 10, 2009)

Texas

Charles Manson or Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 11, 2009)

chloe said:


> Texas
> Charles Manson or Jeffrey Dahmer


Well of course Charles Manson! What did Jeff get for all his efforts? Killed in prison that's what. Chuck still has wimmin chasing him. You gotta' have a *plan* people.



Plain or Peanut?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 11, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Well of course Charles Manson! What did Jeff get for all his efforts? Killed in prison that's what. Chuck still has wimmin chasing him. You gotta' have a *plan* people.
> 
> 
> 
> Plain or Peanut?



Peanut -- I like them nutty...

Vanilla or Chocolate


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 11, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Peanut -- I like them nutty...
> 
> Vanilla or Chocolate


Chocolate

Which would you prefer to swim in pond, river, ocean or lake.


----------



## t_samford (Feb 4, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Peanut -- I like them nutty...
> ...



whatevers cleaner. 

Jessica Alba or Jessica Biel?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 4, 2009)

Jennifer Beal.

Hummer, bummer or summer?


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 4, 2009)

Jalu said:


> Jennifer Beal.
> 
> Hummer, bummer or summer?



Your splattercast posts are a ho-hummer
Seeing a recently signed up poster be like kirkybot is a bummer
Hopefully we have less posters like that by the summer


Single for Valentines Day...
Stay in and just catch up on things, or go out looking for someone of the opposite sex who is out and lonely too?


----------



## t_samford (Feb 5, 2009)

Jalu said:


> Jennifer Beal.
> 
> Hummer, bummer or summer?



Jennifer Beal wasn't a choice


----------

